# Gtechniq Easy Coat £4.79 on Amazon



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Bargain!

Min order quantity of 2 and current out of stock but allows order

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gtechniq-G...19096505&sprefix=gtechniq+easy,aps,157&sr=8-1


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Appear to be all gone now sorry!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Talk about being late for the party, where have you been Peter ? :lol:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

See, even at that price I struggle with this product.. Wouldn't a bottle of C2V3 used as a drying aid be far more effective? Both in terms of protection.. and on the wallet?


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

digitaluk said:


> See, even at that price I struggle with this product.. Wouldn't a bottle of C2V3 used as a drying aid be far more effective? Both in terms of protection.. and on the wallet?


I was the same until I used it on a few relatives cars over xmas in the cold - quick and easy protection, particularly for the wheels (yes it will last no time on them!)


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazon prices for a few Gtechniq products are so good it actually makes me wary from buying them, e.g. Exo V4 30ml is £15-£20 cheaper than anywhere else. I've bought two aftershaves from Amazon which have been very competitively priced and although the packaging and bottle all look totally legit and the aftershave smells how they should they weren't anywhere near as strong or long lasting as I know they should be. Genuine Joop Wild for example one or two sprays on my jacket would have a strong smell for days, several sprays of the one I bought directly from Amazon (not a marketplace seller) would be virtually unnoticeable after about an hour. I've also had the same problem on Boss Bottled bought from Amazon, you'll find many reviews saying the same thing on just about every aftershave, needless to say I would never buy aftershave from Amazon again.

I have no reason to suggest this would extend to detailing products and I know Amazon is in the position to offer products at heavily discounted prices but since there's something not right with aftershaves they sell, like I said it just makes me wary.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Amazon prices for a few Gtechniq products are so good it actually makes me wary from buying them, e.g. Exo V4 30ml is £15-£20 cheaper than anywhere else. I've bought two aftershaves from Amazon which have been very competitively priced and although the packaging and bottle all look totally legit and the aftershave smells how they should they weren't anywhere near as strong or long lasting as I know they should be. Genuine Joop Wild for example one or two sprays on my jacket would have a strong smell for days, several sprays of the one I bought directly from Amazon (not a marketplace seller) would be virtually unnoticeable after about an hour. I've also had the same problem on Boss Bottled bought from Amazon, you'll find many reviews saying the same thing on just about every aftershave, needless to say I would never buy aftershave from Amazon again.
> 
> I have no reason to suggest this would extend to detailing products and I know Amazon is in the position to offer products at heavily discounted prices but since there's something not right with aftershaves they sell, like I said it just makes me wary.


Re the aftershave. I have experienced the same but I have come to the conclusion that it is due to reformulations. A new fragrance is released and smells great but when you come to get a new bottle a few years down the line, it smells the same but often lasts nowhere near as long.

I have experienced this with a bunch of different ones. Availability of ingredients changes and there is always variation in the more natural ingredients. Often though, it is just that the manufacturer wants to sell a cheaper formulation and cash in.

This was striking with Boss in Motion. I used to love that when it came out and it would last all day on me. More recent bottles have worthless staying power.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

To resurrect this thread,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gtechniq-G...d_rd_i=B089ZVRDZ1&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_d_rp_14_i

At £4.79 again, but minimum order of 3


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

But, is it any good ???


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

It’s £18.87 now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

st33ly said:


> It's £18.87 now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scroll other options still buy 3 for very low price


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> To resurrect this thread,
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gtechniq-G...d_rd_i=B089ZVRDZ1&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_d_rp_14_i
> 
> At £4.79 again, but minimum order of 3


Cheers Fatdazza, finally ordered some.


----------



## kosymodo (Jun 3, 2021)

Is it any good? Seem to be mixed reviews on Amazon


----------



## Crabbie (Jul 22, 2019)

kosymodo said:


> Is it any good? Seem to be mixed reviews on Amazon


Mine Turned Up yesterday So I will see over the weekend.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I got some the first time this came up on offer. Got a few bottles of it and found it to be fairly poor. It worked for a very very short amount of time. I've seen just as much beading from about every other finishing product I've tried except this didn't last 5 minutes


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> I got some the first time this came up on offer. Got a few bottles of it and found it to be fairly poor. It worked for a very very short amount of time. I've seen just as much beading from about every other finishing product I've tried except this didn't last 5 minutes


Try 50ml in 500ml of water sprayed on ONR cleaned paint and wiped in then dried and buffed


----------

